# practice



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

has anyone ever spent time with a pro archer for lessons.a woman i shot with in alabama spent a week with Reo Wilde.she said it brought her shooting to a higher level.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I take lessons from Kathy millar South Nation Archery in winchester ont...who taught Chris Perkins ...world champion ..


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Not for lessons. Good coaches seems to be a real void in our sport.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I would be great to have a archer like Chris Perkins give a seminar for the weekend.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I shoot with Chris at least twice a week.He knows his stuff.Before the Rochester tourny our group practiced 3 nights that week,and we even rented a building so that we could get 60 yrds indoors for the boys shooting Open.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

You're not that far from Caledon. Bruce Savage is an excellent coach, you could see if he's available for some private sessions. If you were looking for another world champion in your area, try Deitmar Trillus. He's been instrumental in helping a number of archers get to where they are today.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Training with Reo would be wicked. I wonder how much that would cost?


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

The way you shoot Bernie, you could be giving the lessons,.
Does Andrew Fagan coach at all?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Most don't need a coach they just need to listen


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Any good coach is only as effective as the listening skills of their athlete. I know if I had made the changes that Kathy had suggested that I ended up making anyways a lot sooner, I probably would have improved that much sooner too.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Listen to who? About what? Sounds easy!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Like Sean has said many times, archery is as hard as you want it to be


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

But he never said it to me well let me see what I can do with that! He may be right as long as it involves some sort of back tension.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Would it be beneficial to have a question and answer thread. My question would be (why can I hold like a rock but can't keep on target when executing back tension )I've been struggling with this for awhile. Thanks in advance


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great idea Bernie. 
If you watch or study all of the pro's on various Youtube video's etc, read a ton of posts on AT, books and literature available from various previous top and current shooters on their own theories of aiming and shot executions, look at the various setups they use, they have differences in which works well for them and what they believe in. 
My question would be....As archers trying to improve, which bow setups, shot execution and methods are the correct ones to learn from or should we develope our own shot routines, methods of executing shots and bow setups based on which we can find comfortable and repeatable?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks DssBB I guess there would be as many answers as archers. I'll start watching YouTube


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Bernie, although you can watch and learn from many different pro's and their own techniques...which method would work best for you? That is the hard part. I agree with the idea of having an archery coach if you want to take your game to the top level where as the coach can teach their methods and watch and ensure that it's eventually gets ingrained in the student while being able to monitor and modify or correct issues along the way.
If you look at back tension for instant, some will insist you need to utilize your back muscles only to ensure the shot execution is preformed properly, while your watch some of the pro's and you can clearly see in videos they are cheating or rotating their wrist to execute the shot. Which method is correct or is it more of which method is the archer comfortable with and able to continually repeat on a constant basis?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

cheaplaughs said:


> Would it be beneficial to have a question and answer thread. My question would be (why can I hold like a rock but can't keep on target when executing back tension )I've been struggling with this for awhile. Thanks in advance


i have the exact same problem. when i use my wrist strap release , my pin just sits where i want it to. when i use a hinge release it shakes and moves a lot more than it should. the good thing is i can execute the hinge almost perfectly , just doesnt go where i want it to lol. there are no pros in my area , i am gonna have to live with it for now .


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I just shot with Andrew Fagan. He got me to get rid of the click on the bt. I couldn't tell it was messing with me so bad. I can hold and stay on target a lot easier. Hope this helps


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Just got back from league,after getting rid of the clicker on my BT I shot a 593 31x.this is pretty good compared to how I've been shooting.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

is there a basic way to set the release without the click for first time use or is it trial and error ? 


cheaplaughs said:


> Just got back from league,after getting rid of the clicker on my BT I shot a 593 31x.this is pretty good compared to how I've been shooting.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

cheaplaughs said:


> I just shot with Andrew Fagan. He got me to get rid of the click on the bt. I couldn't tell it was messing with me so bad. I can hold and stay on target a lot easier. Hope this helps


I think the click is helpful in that it basically tells you when to start aiming.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Baldini said:


> You're not that far from Caledon. Bruce Savage is an excellent coach, you could see if he's available for some private sessions. If you were looking for another world champion in your area, try Deitmar Trillus. He's been instrumental in helping a number of archers get to where they are today.


Just curious, who did Deitmar help?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Set it slow and aim. Not too slow. Just slow enough and aim. Seems to hold better without the click.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

ill try that tonite . thanks ! 


cheaplaughs said:


> Set it slow and aim. Not too slow. Just slow enough and aim. Seems to hold better without the click.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Big D has been very helpful to Christopher Perkins and even offered advice to me, who is in no way close to their calibre.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh Baldini, if you only lived closer and new the truth


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Bow bandit you and Dietmar have been feuding for years which not too many know about. I'm sure he must of helped a few along the way. It's too bad everyone we speak to south of the border are so negative about this subject.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

When shooting with a click some people tend to anticipate the shot,the shot should be a surprise when it breaks.Myself I don't shoot with a click.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I use the click but not as part of the shot cycle, I use the click as a saftey measure when drawing back, if you use as part of your shot cycle it can make you jumpy for sure


Sean


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

You must be one the right track about the click Dan, your scores have been very good lately.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd prefer not to use a click as it does or could cause you (or myself anyways)to anticipate the shot as previously mentioned. What I have found helpful in my own shot sequence is, once at anchor and as I relax or remove my thumb from the release peg, I then use that as a trigger to begin my aiming sequence. I have found that a 3-5 second period works for me anyway as a time frame from removing my thumb to having the release break and the shot going off. If the time frame is exceeded, I would let down and begin again as something would be wrong and forcing the shot doesn't seem to work well for the most part. During that time frame as well, I also try to stay relaxed and ONLY focus on the point I want to hit. 
I have also experimented with my stabilizers weighting and positions to allow for a slow pin float on the target although I am sure there maybe a better method to try using.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Hello fifi,could you explain your shot sequence. Do you pull through the click.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bernie, I believe that conventional wisdom shooting with a click is that as soon as you get to anchor rotate the release to set the click. Now you start the aiming process and and shot execution. Doing it this way takes that jump some people get when the click happens out of the shot sequence. When you come to draw and immediately rotate to the click you know exactly when the click is going to happen hence no being startled.

The problem with most people is they come to draw and anchor, start their aiming process and then after a bit of rotation they are startled by the click and it screws up the shot execution. I use the click as the start of the shot so I know exactly when it is going to happen so no surprise click. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes it does bobby thanks


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> You must be one the right track about the click Dan, your scores have been very good lately.


Well thanks Blake


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Nice to see everybody helping each other.. some say I need help lol lol lol ..


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll help you classic,with the cake at your next shoot.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Great thread everyone.


----------

